

The Ultimate iPhone App: Star Wars: The Force Unleashed - agotterer
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/07/16/exclusive-star-wars-the-force-unleashed-for-iphone/

======
hugh
Can we stop calling things "The Ultimate X" or "Coolest Y Ever"?

Also, can we stop being subconciously tricked by said headlines into thinking
that they're more interesting than they actually are?

Oh, a game for iPhone. How exciting.

